# Advancing timing to 15 degrees



## falconbrn (Jan 13, 2006)

Once I get my Altima to pass E-check I'm planning on giving it a lot of timing advance and a ram air kit(home-made) I was wondering if anyone knows......do I have to do the TPS disconnect(like my OBD-I Pulsar) to set the timing? I'm not sure what changed in the ECM protocol to OBD-II.....I pulled a lot of extra highway power out of that little GA16E motor and am looking forward to similar results with my KA24DE... I got a few more horse out of a KA24E a few years ago in a hardbody PU and hope to get nice results out of my '96 Alty......Thanks :balls:


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Correct. You need to disconnect the TPS for igntion timing and idle speed adjustments.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just so you know, stock timing for a ka is 18-20... if you go 15, you are retarding the timing and you will lose performance.


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend advancing the timing anymore than where it's set at factory, this could result in problems you don't want. Like asleep altima said, it's already advanced past 15 degrees. If you want more power your gonna have to spend the cash, intakes don't really do much without exhaust, and not just a muffler either, header system back and a full intake kit gets results, if you gonna make it breath easier going in it's gotta breath alot easier going out!`


----------

